# Custom one piece 11' lami glass surf combo



## MrWiskers (Feb 25, 2006)

Custom one piece 11' lami glass surf combo.
Guide Wrapping is ******* colors!!!! HTTR!!!
Great condition feels like it would throw 3-5 oz awesome 
$200.00


----------

